# Prevented from getting a new block in less than four hours?



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So curious. I'll grant I've only been doing this two weeks, but I've noticed from me small sample I've never been able to get a new block earlier than the time the previous one is supposed to be over (so if I start at 8:30 no new blocks until 12:30 despite being done at like 10:50). Is this intentional or just happenstance?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes, so let's say you do an 8 am and finish at 10 am. They don't let you get a 10:30 so you can finish that by 1230 and maybe go for more.

Now you can do an 8 and a 12 and finish those both in two hours but I think they know the fast drivers would make 288 a day in 9 or 10 hours if they let you stack blocks.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well that sucks, though it makes sense. That said, it seems to me it's not as if they'd be paying more total, since there's only a specific number of blocks anyway....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I honestly do not think it has anything to do with how long it takes to do a route. They calculate by package delivered and they pay the same regardless if it takes 1 hour or 6 hours. And like most, you know that at times you'll do a full 4 hours if you get a tough route and other times a good route can get done in less than 2. So, they don't care if you can finish 2, 4 hour blocks in 4 hours, you will deliver the same amount of packages and cost the same as another driver.

If anyone is interested, this article makes good reading to understand how they look at logistics. Mostly applies to logistics/.com guys, no so much prime now which is a different model.

http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_same_day_delivery_last_mile_challenges.html


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well that sucks, though it makes sense. That said, it seems to me it's not as if they'd be paying more total, since there's only a specific number of blocks anyway....


I think they want to avoid the problem uber is running into. People work so much and get so many blocks they can argue they are an employee and deserving of benefits or the right to unionize. I have never gotten more than 8 hours in a day, I am curious if that is the same for others of you.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah but they could easy limit you to two blocks a day.
Actually I did two blocks today and got a couple notifications that blocks were open after the second block was done, though I didn't notice them until somewhat later. So it does seem like they aren't limiting it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Turns out its also a safe guard. If people could get a new block within four hours there would be an incentive to "mark packages undeliverable" so you could get back to the station and pick up another shift as soon as possible. 

Not that you can't do that but keeping people to one shift every four hours discourages it. 

I suppose if you really wanted to work around it, you could use a second phone under a different account and bank.


----------

